# Share Your Heaven



## HannahandAda (Jul 11, 2009)

Two things: Your horse is beautiful! and, You must live in a fly-free area! Ada needs full armor before we go out a-grazing these days. Maybe I'll snag a pic at the barn today -- it's certainly my heaven.


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

My heaven--











♥


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

This is gonna be such a great thread!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Heres my horse Heaven! Waking up at 4:30 in the morning and heading to the horse show! I really miss those days. 










Man this picture was from a long time ago. I was like in the 7th grade I think.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Heres mine...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, great pics so far everyone!!  And Hannah, Ohio is def not fly free ;-) (I wish!!) I just sprayed a whole bunch of fly spray on her before we went outside! lol But as you can see from the dirt stuck to my breeches in this pic, oily fly spray + dirt + riding bareback = DIRTY BUTT!! ;-) lol


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

My heaven. <3
Goofing around bareback after a very successful schooling session.

Zeus wanted to go! Ha ha, I love it.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

here is mine I have the first is at 5:00am
It's the horse paddock


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

angelsgrace said:


> here is mine I have the first is at 5:00am
> It's the horse paddock


Where's the horses? I can't see em LOL :lol:


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's my heaven









An angel









And little seed face


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Chilling with my boys after a trail ride


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, great thread.

Here is my heaven


















"The wind of heaven is that which blows between a horse's ears"


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Heaven...


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

here's mine: on a trail with all my friends. i'm the one all the way on the left. it was heaven


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

smrobs said:


> I agree, great thread.
> 
> Here is my heaven
> 
> ...


Oh man, that looks like a lovely place to let loose and run, run, run.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wherever he is that is my heaven.


Plus maybe throw in a couple of the kids


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, great idea for a thread!










my heaven with Charity, just hanging out in the fields <3










my heaven with Murray, a great trail ride for the both of us <3


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow you guys these are all such great pics!!! 

Gillian, riding bareback after a nice training session is one of my fave things to do!! 

angelsgrace, I want to live wherever it is that you live!! GORGEOUS!!! Same with you smrobs!!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's mine!


----------



## kandice (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow absolutely beautiful pictures!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

great pics everyone!


----------

